# Choptank Clean up video



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

This is the video from the clean up. I hope you enjoy it. I look forward to seeing everyone again during the Summer and Fall.

Dial Up (Windows Media Player) 

Broadband (Real Player) 

I had fun and I enjoyed meeting everyone. Walking the pier four times was murder. I missed getting shots of the winning fish, so if anyone has them please post them for everyone to see.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice video. It looks great we appreciate everything you did to help us out on Sat. It was great meeting you, Longcaster, Aero993 and Summerplay! Looking forward to seeing you again. Thanks!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

LongRanger...Thanks for taking the time to produce that excellent video. I hope that all the regional boards have a chance to view it and see what can be done to keep their favorite clean. Hope to see you again.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks LongRanger,*

Great job on the video. I hope this gets the message to all how important it is to keep our spaces cleaned up. Hope to meet you again soon.

I'm going to post a link to the videos with the photos if thats ok with you. Again thanks, Hat80


__________________


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Great Video*

Great camera work LongRanger. i look forward to seeing you at the fishing tournament.

MC


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I wasn't there but my hats off to you all for a job well done.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Theres no trash in the pitures good job;wish I was there.I had to work that day:barf:


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the video, what a "TEAM" event.


----------



## Summerplay (Aug 26, 2002)

Great video,applause to everyone for a job well done. It was great meeting everyone, until we meet again. 

Summerplay


----------

